# Greatest War Films - Battle of Britain



## Royzee617 (May 17, 2005)

Should have been in the Top 10 IMHO. I got the new DVD version and the commentary is worth the cover price alone.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2005)

BoB is a great film, Although I think the Top 10 wa worthy. (Actually, Zulu should have buggered off...)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 17, 2005)

I believe the B of B was one of, if not the best aviation film ever made, based on authenticity, accuracy, and accountability. (wow i sound like a film critic!)


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2005)

Yeah it really was a great film.


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 17, 2005)

Best film ever!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2005)

Not as good as Apocalypse Now...


----------



## Royzee617 (May 17, 2005)

Oh dear, let's not have any argument slike last time. Please. Rankings like this drive me crazy as I always disagree. It is all a matter of personal opinion and largely worthless because we will never agree.


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 17, 2005)

Theire just healthy discussions!!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 17, 2005)

Blitzkrieg Bop said:


> Theire just healthy discussions!!


Absolutely. And I've always thought 'The Battle of Britain' was one of the best, too.


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 17, 2005)




----------



## Royzee617 (May 18, 2005)

Healthy? Get out and get some fresh air!


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 18, 2005)

Ok.. Think i was a bit too heated.. Srry guys.


----------

